# Ipod Nano Installer une calculatrice



## Theliana (2 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Malheureusement le Ipod Nano ne contient pas la calculette dans les Extras.

Est il possible d'en installer une ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (2 Août 2008)

Non, ce n'est pas le genre de logiciel installable sur un nano. Seuls certains jeux supplémentaires peuvent êtres installé sur cet iPod.


----------

